# cool pic of lee priest



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

:crying: wish my tri's where like that!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

They look immense.

WTF is the other guy doing :lol:


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

lol check the guy in back ground screaming! he must really love triceps.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Two of my favourite bodybuilders, the other guy is the famous Tom Platz (mr legs himself)

Great pic mate:thumb: Awesome triceps..


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Just realised Lee looks like a juiced up Draco Malfoy from Harry Potter :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

He is very young in that picture as well.


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

chilisi said:


> tom is the man


Totally agree, Tom was (and still is) amazing.

The original "tree trunk" legs


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> They look immense.
> 
> WTF is the *other guy* doing :lol:


 other guy PMSL , its only TOM PLATZ who could almost be related to lee priest imo..

Awsome pic of an awsome bb'er:thumb:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Not all of us follow / care for competitive BB'ing chap


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats insane!

Preist's arms were an inch bigger than his age all the way up till 21 years of age. So when he was 16 he had 17 inch arms, 17 he had 18 inch arms ect ect at 21 he had 22 inch arms.....

Crazy and an amazing bodybuilder. Great find Shorty 

GHS


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

GHS said:


> Thats insane!
> 
> Preist's arms were an inch bigger than his age all the way up till 21 years of age. So when he was 16 he had 17 inch arms, 17 he had 18 inch arms ect ect at 21 he had 22 inch arms.....
> 
> ...


Wrong buddy. Lee Priest said his arms at his contest a couple of years ago were 20.5 inches on stage. I read it in an interview. For his arms to be 22 he would have to be fat as hell.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Wrong buddy. Lee Priest said his arms at his contest a couple of years ago were 20.5 inches on stage. I read it in an interview. For his arms to be 22 he would have to be fat as hell.


 Well he is infamous for getting out of shape and fat in the off season.

When he said it on his DVD I don't think he was talking about contest shape.

GHS


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

musclefox said:


> Two of my favourite bodybuilders, the other guy is the famous Tom Platz (mr legs himself)
> 
> Great pic mate:thumb: Awesome triceps..


Go on Youtube mate type in "bodybuilding legs" look for freaky or something like that and there are a pair of legs (no idea who owns them) that are beyond awesome ! Man alive there bigger than the average CHEST !

:thumb:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

tom platz aka the golden eagle

simply awsome


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lee Priest is also one of my fave Olympians.

Massive fvcking muscles.

I read years ago that he he used to shoot a sh1t loads of slin post training and make his way through the McDonalds Menu though.... Guess he just loved a filthy bulker off season!


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

lee looking a big like dennis wolf in tht pic well the hair anyways


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

FATBOY said:


> tom platz aka the golden eagle
> 
> simply awsome


i was in the process of uploading that!!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

lol sorry m8 i just copied and pasted it. :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

it looks like some one has stuck a croissant on his arm!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Lee has an awesome, really thick shape to him. I have a few vid clips of him on the front page of my blog.



> I read years ago that he he used to shoot a sh1t loads of slin post training and make his way through the McDonalds Menu though.... Guess he just loved a filthy bulker off season!


Like this?










to this:










Props for the OP pic - quality!

J


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

wow ****ing amazing


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

god damn it,his tri's are the most ripped tri's i have seen!!!!!!

frigg me,thats some really dry,ripped conditioning he got there!!!!!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

he looks awesome, one of the bodybuilders who tells it like it is


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

chilisi said:


> if i liked men id def give mr priest one :thumb:


Well I do like men, and.... :thumb:

Fooking unreal. Almost scary.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive gt one of his dvds when hes in shape and he does 100 reps with 440lbs on the leg press, after watching this i was training lags that night and did 100 reps with 330lbs, it was not EASY. 

Any body seen Lee Priest training camp where hes in the off season, he in one big lump.. 

Tom platz is another of my fauvourite as he is another freaky guy and he has some mad training sessions to especially on his legs 23 reps with 550lbs on the squats..


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Just realised Lee looks like a juiced up Draco Malfoy from Harry Potter :lol:


HAHAHAHAHA, i went to school with Tom, and hes one of my good freinds!!!! hahaha, now that u said that i have to show him this pic!!!! Tooo funny!!!

On the other hand, Lee priest looks phenomonal!!! And Platz always cracks me up!!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nice pics.. Tom Platz or shall we say Quadzilla had impressive legs in his day.

Still think Lee's transformation from off to in season is incredible.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Go on Youtube mate type in "bodybuilding legs" look for freaky or something like that and there are a pair of legs (no idea who owns them) that are beyond awesome ! Man alive there bigger than the average CHEST !
> 
> :thumb:


What?

Legs are bigger than an average chest?

Erm, unless i have missed the point you were trying to make...of course legs are bigger than chest, pmsl the chest is a small muscle group compared to the whole of the legs.

Platz's legs were miles bigger than his chest.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

brilliant -shredded!


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> Nice pics.. Tom Platz or shall we say Quadzilla had impressive legs in his day.
> 
> Still think Lee's transformation from off to in season is incredible.


Quadzilla was actually Paul Demayo tag..


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Both amazing bodybuilders, wheres the shot of Lee taken from??

Here's my contribution...


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

saw the pic last nigth reading through muscle mag

Id love my tri's to be half as insane as that!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

And then Lee at his best IMO...


----------



## tom92 (Feb 23, 2009)

great pics lees always had huge and monsterous arms tom will always be the legend for the greatest legs for sure


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> seen his training camp DVD


Training camp and titans DVD are well worth it. Of course the two blond myths DVD are canonical DVDs of his IMO. I totally agree with him looking like a lump in his training camp DVD, but the transformation to his cut state in titans is staggering. Titans is great to put on before a workout to inspire as to what is possible.

J


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

great pic ...!!!


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

As were also on about legs have a look at Craig Titus ripped hams!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Lee was on the magazine of the first FLEX i bought...since then i have always admired his physique...

that overhead pose (page before on the tri-pushodown) is fcking amazing... i'd love to get into that shape


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> look at tom's legs compared to lou's....amazing.... he doesnt look so much like the hulk next to tom and his tree trunks.


Yeah but to be fair to big Lou, it looks like Tom's in show condition and flexing Lou's smoothe obviously not showing and relaxed, they're not like for like though I don't know the details of the pic


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

It's all about Lee though


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

another


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbup1:


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

great physique

[email protected] hair


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

No this is a [email protected] hair do


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Huge ams for a 5"4 guy..


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

And the spotter in that pic looks like Captain Jean Luke Picard :lol:










Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Heinkeken said:


> And the spotter in that pic looks like Captain Jean Luke Picard :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he fcukin does as well LOL

"10 reps, make it so, number one"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Neg reps for trekkies!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

JohnOvManc said:


> he fcukin does as well LOL
> 
> "10 reps, make it so, number one"


pmsl


----------

